# Hello everyone and this is my layout in progress



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Well i am new to this forum so first up ill introduce myself.

I'm is Craig, i live in Amberley, New Zealand with my 2 boys and wife I recently found this hobby to be rather interesting and so done a little bit of research.

I started buying up some second hand track and trains then all of a sudden a friend surprisingly delivered a half completed layout and gave it too me. it already had all its track and most of its hills and inclines finished. i am currently covering all the broken clay and wood with woodland scenics plaster cloth.

I'm trying to figure out how to upload images so ill get them asap!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Theres a couple of guides in the Help Forum about uploading Pics. 
But the easiest way I've found is go to Imgur.com or photobucket.com and upload your pics there. They host them on the internet for you, and give you a link ot the images. Then use their BB code (bulletin board code), which is displayed in tags.

If that makes sense. :p

Ok, now thats over, Woodlands scenic plaster cloth is awesome stuff. I loved using it. However I found it to be a touch expensive, especially if you've gotta do a few layers... And if its a large layout, it adds up rather quickly.

A trick I found was, do a layer of the woodlands plaster cloth. Then head to bunnings (or similar hardware store) and grab a bag or 2 of Plaster of Paris. Mix up smallish batches at a time, and apply the mix with a paintbrush to the already set cloth.
So you get the shape and texture of the cloth, but you add your own plaster mix on top for extra strength (and save money. haha)
You can also add some (acrylic) paint to the plaster mix to tint it. go a bit darker than you think you'll need, as it dries in quite a lighter shade. 
I found it to give a nice base colour, and makes 'sceniking' a touch easier.


----------



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Right now we have that sorted.

The main reason I am using a single layer plaster cloth is to secure all the cracking clay. I did think about removing all the clay but it gives more natural contours  i am going to raid my other friends shed for some paint they have left over from the post earthquake house renovation.
I love the idea of the plaster of Paris.... I will def be using that idea at some point 
I am looking at getting a newer controller too.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, a runny(ish) mix of plaster of paris should soak through the new layer of plaster cloth and seep into the existing cracks and secure it even better than the first time!

cool table too btw. great find for freeeee :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

broox said:


> Yeah, a runny(ish) mix of plaster of paris should soak through the new layer of plaster cloth and seep into the existing cracks and secure it even better than the first time!
> 
> cool table too btw. great find for freeeee :thumbup:


Great now i just need to find some. cant find any at mitre10 but i will ring Bunnings tomorrow.

Do i need to do a basecoat of paint before i put the turf on or just one layer?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

kiwi101 said:


> Well i am new to this forum so first up ill introduce myself.
> 
> I'm is Craig, i live in Amberley, New Zealand with my 2 boys and wife I recently found this hobby to be rather interesting and so done a little bit of research.
> 
> ...



(and wife I recently found ) ? Was she lost ? :laugh:

Sorry, couldn't resist !

Again, my feeble attempt at humor.


----------



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

alman said:


> (and wife I recently found ) ? Was she lost ? :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist !
> 
> Again, my feeble attempt at humor.


LOL Gosh your funny! humour...... much appreciated!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

kiwi101 said:


> Great now i just need to find some. cant find any at mitre10 but i will ring Bunnings tomorrow.


should be over near the building supplies. near the plaster for gyprock. if that helps. well thats where it was at my local.


> Do i need to do a basecoat of paint before i put the turf on or just one layer?


 Turf as in static flock/grass scenery stuff?

I'd put some paint down as a base colour (or tint the plaster of paris mix) to make the coverage of the turf seem more even. It can get patchy in places.

I'd wait for the paint/plaster to dry, then apply some PVA glue (the white stuff that dries clear, you know the type) then apply the shaky style grass to that.


Hope thats what you meant 




alman said:


> (and wife I recently found ) ? Was she lost ? :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist !
> 
> Again, my feeble attempt at humor.


haha, love it, we need more jokers around here


----------



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

broox said:


> should be over near the building supplies. near the plaster for gyprock. if that helps. well thats where it was at my local.
> Turf as in static flock/grass scenery stuff?
> 
> I'd put some paint down as a base colour (or tint the plaster of paris mix) to make the coverage of the turf seem more even. It can get patchy in places.
> ...


Well i watched the videos on youtube and they make it out that i could paint it and while its wet put the turf on? I never through of PVA glue..... might give that idea a try so i dont miss patches.

Yeap thats the plan - Flock grass or woodland scenic.(same price) 

Bunnings is a 1 hour drive away so ill head to Mitre10 and see if they have any alternatives to what is on their website.

I am after some train parts if anyone might consider helping(and shipping to NZ,and ofcourse ill pay 
Ive got a tyco Chattanooga 2-8-0 consolidation it needs some parts. it needs new wheels, and motor. dont want to throw it away as i like it too much and i got the smoke puffer going!!! lol


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kiwi,

Welcome to the forum. I lived in NZ for a while, and my oldest son was born there ... so I'm a kiwi at heart! We were in Auckland for most of 2002, but toured around the country for a bit ... absolutely loved all that the south island has to offer.

You guys certainly got hit hard/sad with the big one a while back. I do hope that you and yours are all rebuilding OK, and getting back on with normal life. A good buddy of mine was working here in the States, but with a home and family in Lyttelton ... ground zero. His family is all OK, but he has since headed home for a long stretch of rebuilding. Lost most of everything.

The fact that you're pokin' around with model trains must be a good sign!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Kiwi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I lived in NZ for a while, and my oldest son was born there ... so I'm a kiwi at heart! We were in Auckland for most of 2002, but toured around the country for a bit ... absolutely loved all that the south island has to offer.
> 
> ...


Thanks a million for the support. 
we were in the thick of it with the September earthquake... the 7.1 we felt the full force of it. that one everyone was fine although there were a few houses lost. 
by the time the 6.4 hit and killed so many we moved about 30km north we didn't feel the full effect of that one because it was a different motion and a different fault.
We didn't loose anything but my parents inlaw lost their house, lots of friends and family lost their houses and 10s of thousands are still without houses 2 years later. I work security in a government office so I know alot about the struggles people go though.

i volunteer with the ambulance service so i helped out at the refugee centres etc for a couple of days.
the Goodness was bought out in hundreds of thousands of people in the days of the quakes.

the rebuild is starting to take motion now. People still need to do stuff to take a break from the insurance battles everyone is going though. I've been wanting to build a shunting yard for my trains and found one on trade me that had a garage fall on it during the quake and they uncovered it and just listed it for very cheap so sometimes good comes out of it.

I got a job out it  after 2 years of looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

broox said:


> haha, love it, we need more jokers around here


 
Becareful, you may sure get what you ask for.:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks interesting so far. Is this going to be a mountainous layout, or are you going to add some forested areas as well? I used to have that same Old Dutch car at some point, I think with my old HO stuff many years back.

-J.


----------



## kiwi101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Southern said:


> Becareful, you may sure get what you ask for.:laugh:


:laugh:



Mr.Buchholz said:


> Looks interesting so far. Is this going to be a mountainous layout, or are you going to add some forested areas as well? I used to have that same Old Dutch car at some point, I think with my old HO stuff many years back.
> 
> -J.


This particular one will be more like a roling landscape with a hill in the corner as pictured. the original was to make it with of mountains. but that all changed when i got given this one already 2/3 finished(which can help my landscaping skills) 

there will be a lake with trees surrounding it. with some more trees covering the current "one tree hill"(as you can see by the pictures)


----------

